# Interstim removal



## sxcoder1 (Mar 2, 2020)

If a patient is having an interstim removal, do we use 64595 (revision/removal of peripheral neurostimulator pulse generator or receiver) plus 64585 (revision or removal of peripheral neurostimulator electrode array)? Thank you!


----------



## dkissel (Mar 2, 2020)

I believe Medtronic has some billing guidance on their website.


----------



## KaylaRieken (Mar 3, 2020)

Those are the two codes that we use for Interstim Removal.


----------



## sxcoder1 (Mar 3, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## michelleaapc2012 (Mar 5, 2020)

I agree, these are the 2 codes we use for removal.


----------

